# Flourish Comprehensive dosing in small tank



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a three gallon unfiltered tank. It has river rocks as substrate. I currently have an anubias and some java fern. Just ordered salvinia minima, red root floaters, and water wisteria. I do 100 percent water changes once a week, placing my betta and all plants into a 1 gallon tank while I do the cleaning. I use Prime water conditioner, 2 drops per gallon when I clean the tank, and 1 drop per gallon daily, even though with the plants the ammonia test always reads zero (API).

I want to start using Flourish Comprehensive, and after reading about dosing larger tanks, I believe that I should dose my 3 gallon tank 1 drop, twice a week, and skip the Prime on those days. Does that sound correct?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I am revising the amount of Flourish I believe I need to use. The dosing instructions say 5ml per 60 gallons, once or twice a week. So, 5ml per 60 gal = 2.5ml per 30 gal = .25ml per 3 gal. I thought that one drop would be roughly equivalent to .25ml, but I just Googled it, and .25ml equals 5 drops! 

So, dear planted tank experts, does 5 drops, twice a week, sound correct? Also, does Prime interfere with Flourish, should I not use Prime on the days I dose with Flourish?


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I guess since no one is telling me that I'm terribly wrong, that I must be right about the dosing.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaBeau said:


> does Prime interfere with Flourish, should I not use Prime on the days I dose with Flourish?


There should not be any conflicts there, at least none that I am aware of. Only dose new water with Prime. There's no reason to dose it otherwise, unless there's an emergency with toxic water parameters... and then you dose at 5x the recommended dose to detoxify.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Thanks, Mousie!


----------

